
Soji Yamakawa: “Vulkan Is a Crap” - app4soft
http://ysflight.in.coocan.jp/main/e2020.html
======
app4soft
Full quote:

> _Vulkan is a crap. I want to ask Vulkan people, if you want that much
> performance, why don 't you write in assembly? Probably less than 1% of the
> programmers who can use OpenGL will be able to use Vulkan. Absolutely not
> for education. Vulkan is a crap._

Dr. Soji Yamakawa (aka 'CaptainYS'), mechanical engineering research scientist
working for Carnegie Mellon University[0], has a wide list of publications,
some of them listed on his website.[1]

Most known project of his programming skills is free cross-platform flight
simulator _YSFlight_ [2], that use own open-source GUI lib[3] built on top of
OpenGL and DirectX.

He also keep few classes on learning computer graphics and took part in
_DemoSplash_ demo parties (winner of 2017, 2018 and 2019).[4,5,6]

[0]
[https://twitter.com/cmu_mech/status/784391682343182340](https://twitter.com/cmu_mech/status/784391682343182340)

[1]
[http://ysflight.in.coocan.jp/publication/publication.html](http://ysflight.in.coocan.jp/publication/publication.html)

[2] [https://ysflight.org](https://ysflight.org)

[3] [https://github.com/captainys/public](https://github.com/captainys/public)

[4]
[http://www.demosplash.org/2017/compo_entries/results.txt](http://www.demosplash.org/2017/compo_entries/results.txt)

[5]
[http://www.demosplash.org/2018/compo_entries/results.txt](http://www.demosplash.org/2018/compo_entries/results.txt)

[6]
[http://www.demosplash.org/2019/compo_entries/results.txt](http://www.demosplash.org/2019/compo_entries/results.txt)

